# Can the CW9 ...



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

handle the addition pressures of using +P+ ammo?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Per the *Kahr FAQ:*



> *Q. Which ammunition is recommended for use with Kahr firearms?
> 
> A.* Kahr Arms does not endorse any particular brand of ammunition. However, not every brand of ammunition produces the same results. Please check the markings on the barrel hood of your firearm to determine the proper caliber. Kahr suggests a visit to a pistol range to test fire different brands of ammunition in the proper caliber. Kahr cautions against the use of reloads. Lead (unjacketed) bullets can cause excessive fouling and extra attention to cleaning the bore is recommended after firing lead bullets. *The Kahr pistol is rated to +P*.
> http://www.kahr.com/faq.asp#top


As such I would not run +P+ in a Kahr.


----------



## E46SC3 (Nov 24, 2011)

Thanks for the reply, VAMarine!


----------



## ctrcs (Dec 23, 2011)

At my LGS, they said +P was fine, but +P+ was not recommended.


----------

